# Achim Frank Method, A Gift From God?



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I have just tried this method. I dont think i will ever do anything else. I always had so much trouble with tongue bite and keeping the pipe lit in the past. It is very good now. I recommend everyone to try this out. 
YouTube - Frank Method 2 of 3

YouTube - The Frank Method 3 of 3


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Agreed! Even when I'm sloppy with it, it seems to work better for me than the baby-mother-father method.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried it, but it didn't work that well for me. Always seem to have trouble with overpacking.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

this was the first successful way i packed a pipe, and by successful i mean i didnt burn through a thousand matches. I then learned from this how to do the three step method. It gives you a much better idea of how packed you should pack your baccy. Also Tamping is another key to having a good smoke. Something i dont think is emphasized as much as proper packing but just as important.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Gift? Stepping stone? False prophesy? The world may never know...................


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

I still use the 3 step method, it just works best for me, and if done properly eliminates tongue bite.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Works great .


----------



## Pipedream (Feb 18, 2010)

This "frank" method seems most intriguing to me. I am usually a 3 step packer with tamping but I would love to try this out. Why is it that our German friends are so well developed and mechanical in their processes?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

> Throughout history Germans have been one of the most organized people in the world.They have always been known for high quality production of goods,great craftsmanship,and care in what they are trying to achieve.Germans are responsible for some of the most important inventions in the world.They also were ahead of their time when it came to science and technology.


I'm not sure how it relates to pipe packing methods though.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

What did the World do Before Frank ? :smoke:

Another helpful Website 
How To Wipe Your Butt | A Practical Step-By-Step Guide to Keeping a Clean Behind


----------

